# Caution to those feeding Blue Buffalo Wilderness chicken



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Veterinarians reporting Possible Blue Buffalo Dog Food Concerns


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Odd that it is only one formula


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> Odd that it is only one formula


Yeah - that is a bit peculiar that it was only that one formula as you would think if it was a pre-mix of some sort that it would impact other foods.

Of interest, I did read on that website that 2 cases did involve dogs WITHOUT feeding Blue Buffalo Wilderness. So not sure any conclusion could be drawn, especially as all tests on the food have come back normal according to Blue Buffalo.

I sure hope whatever the issue is that they discover the root cause.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yikes. Where is this food made. What other foods are made there that I should be careful not to feed?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

is this the same as the chicken and wild rice dry?
that is what I feed Raven.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Honestly it doesn't worry me. I would NOT be scared away from a quality food, especially not it's whole line, because of a couple of cases that MIGHT be caused by this food. I wonder what other foods are being fed along with the Blue Buffalo. With all the hype over vitamin D and all the foods that are now being boosted with this vitamin I wonder if it's even the Blue Buffalo alone causing this problem. As far as it being a coinsidence, consider that more people are learning about the ingredients in their pet foods and Blue Buffalo is the only high quality food I know of that now has a TV advertising program. (I don't think Wellness has continued theirs? I haven't seen it in probably 6+ months whereas I see Blue Buffalos ALL the time) Not to mention a GREAT advertising to catch the attention of people wanting to get their dogs on higher quality foods. Their advertising of meat by-products, corn, ect in other brands, their online comparison chart and their "natural" ingredients really draw people in. Add to the fact it's easy to find pretty much anywhere you go (In the US and Canada at least) and that people most often feed chicken formulas since it's cheapest. (Which would be a good example of why we're probably seeing it most with their chicken formulas rather than their fish, duck, ect ones) If this was truely a problem to worry about, I would think with the amount of animals that eat this food that we would see a lot more cases.

I also wonder if dogs have been on such poor food with a lack of nutrition for generations that if a dog is suddenly changed to a high quality food that even a low to midrange level of this vitamin could cause a shock to the dogs system...?

If you honestly want to be truely secure in what you feed, you need to start feeding a locally raised/grown, truely organic and free ranged, raw/homemade diet. Nothing from the grocery store and nothing specificly geared towards animals. You need to find yourself farmers who raise and slaughter the animals for you and grow their own crops naturally because that's the only way you can be sure of what you're feeding your pet. :shrug:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with the poster above that this report should not be taken as a referendum on Blue Buffalo products.....however I've been having problems with Blue of late myself.

I find it of note theat the problems mentioned in the article occured with manufacture dates starting in April. Blue reformulated their food this past spring.

I feed the Lamb and Brown rice (really it should be labeled some lamb with lots of oatmeal formula but that's for another thread). I found two large round very RED kibbles in the bag. I reported to Blue. Sent them pics. They asked for lot number and best use by date, I looked ALL over that bag and could not find that info. They sent me a coupon, what I really wanted was an explanation. My dog dropped weight and showed problems with skin/coat after the formula change. Those problems have since gotten better.

After reading this article, knowing friends who started having similiar problems with their dogs since the formula changes this spring my guess is Blue dropped the ball on quality while making the changes to their formulas to save money.

I've noticed the increased advertising, which costs $$$, but the formula changes were NOT an improvement IMO. Therefore I am beginning to seriously question their priorities.

I'm still feeding it, but it won't take much for me to switch off of it going forward.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

My wife was at the vet last week and was told that there is a recall on Blue Buffalo. I'm not finding any _current_ info that supports this claim. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

squerly said:


> My wife was at the vet last week and was told that there is a recall on Blue Buffalo. I'm not finding any _current_ info that supports this claim. Anyone else heard of this?


 http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/144059-blue-buffalo-recalled.html

I think things are back to normal now


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

from the "advertising" blue buffalo is supposed to be one of the best brands out there.... but i have no experience... just media and their website <i dunno>


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is still a good brand


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Blue Buffalo isn't bad but there are for sure lots of better foods available on the market. Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Orijen, EVO, Royal Canin and a few others are pretty awesome.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't feed it based on previous issues they've had. There are a ton of good foods out there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I use to stand up for BB but not anymore. I've taken my dogs off of it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Blue Buffalo isn't bad but there are for sure lots of better foods available on the market. Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Orijen, EVO, Royal Canin and a few others are pretty awesome.


i wouldnt say Solid Gold or TOTW are quite as good (ingredient wise) as blue wilderness.

id agree Orijen and EVO are in another class.

Royal Canin is generally pretty lowly regarded by most of us here.....better at marketing than making good dog food.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Blue Buffalo isn't bad but there are for sure lots of better foods available on the market. Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Orijen, EVO, Royal Canin and a few others are pretty awesome.


Royal Canin is definitely not on the list of foods better than Blue Buffalo.

Raven has been on BB Wilderness a long time now (can't remember how long). She's been on the Duck and Salmon even through the recall. We've had no problems on it. I do know other dogs that don't do well on it though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My boys used to eat BB Blue Wilderness, they did great on it, but then we got a bad bag of the Duck formula and they were both vomiting and they had very loose stools. 

I informed the feed store where I buy the dog food and the owner informed me that there were 2 other complaints about the Duck Formula, so the owner was going to send the dog food back to the company. I emailed BB to let them know what was going on and I never recieved a reply.

We switched to TOTW and we have had zero problems.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Blue Buffalo isn't bad but there are for sure lots of better foods available on the market. Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Orijen, EVO, Royal Canin and a few others are pretty awesome.


IMO Orijen is the best kibble available and that is what I feed. TOTW is made by Diamond. They've had plenty of recall issues. That is not a company I recommend. EVO is/was a great food but since it has been purchased by P&G I will no longer recommend it. Even if the formula doesn't change the quality control of P&G leaves a lot to be desired. IMO Diamond is not much better than P&G. Royal Canin is not a quality food. Solid Gold is a good food but since it is not grain free and BB Wilderness is I would not say its better.

If someone is feeding BB and their dog is doing great on it I would not switch foods because of this recall.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My dogs are on BB and I am in the middle of switching, not due to the recall but because I feel certain their cal/pho levels are too high. They refuse to acknowledge what they are (hence my thread Blue Buffalo what are they thinking). And now they are refusing to release their testing results. I do NOT trust this company at all.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops that thread was Blue Buffalo what are they hiding. Blue Buffalo - what are they hiding?


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked up a bag of TOTW today- bison formula. I'm going to begin introducing it into Zoe's diet in the morning.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

i quit feeding it when my ryder starting losing weight...he looked like a skeleton...wasn't active at all...Sopie didn't lose weight but if you know sophie she doesn't settle down, and she wasn't very active either...I know its not the best food but we feed purina one...and everyone is back to normal.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

actually better than normal cause their coats are so much softer...


----------

